# Hub centric rings...Are they needed?



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Can someone please explain this to me... I am getting some 16" rota wheels and as I am reading around the net I read about wheels that are hub centric and those that are lug centric. They said that lug centric wheels are made for a wide variety of cars but somtimes need hub rings to properly put the wheels on so they don't vibrate at speed. 

Does anyone know if the rota wheels need to have the hub rings when I buy them? If so do they come with them or are they extra usually?

Thanks


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Neil said:


> *Can someone please explain this to me... I am getting some 16" rota wheels and as I am reading around the net I read about wheels that are hub centric and those that are lug centric. They said that lug centric wheels are made for a wide variety of cars but somtimes need hub rings to properly put the wheels on so they don't vibrate at speed.
> 
> Does anyone know if the rota wheels need to have the hub rings when I buy them? If so do they come with them or are they extra usually?
> 
> Thanks *


 when you buy wheels they usually come with the hub rings....if not.... go to any town fare tire and buy a set for $14.00


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Cool thanks, theres a TFT down the street from me in case of emergency


----------

